# DNA's Lemon Skunk



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey guys  just wanted to share some shots of the 2 Lemon Skunk's I found from seed...  I believe they will both be keepers...  day or 2 over 8 weeks flowering with T5's...  1 of the phenos literally has the largest trichs I think Ive personally ever seen...   :hubba:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 9, 2013)

the rest....


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 9, 2013)

looks good ive been looking at thier lemon thai skunk


----------



## Irish (Feb 9, 2013)

i see at least 21 pics worthy of bpotm, and love the one you chose this month of the trichome shot. we have'nt had a trichome shot up there in a long time, and i think it will be a lock in for the win...:icon_smile:


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 9, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 9, 2013)

pouch fillin comin 

BWD


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 9, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> looks good ive been looking at thier lemon thai skunk


Errr wrong breeder i was thinking of humbolts lemon thai kush but this one looks just as good, from DNA genetics though i am going to get at some point the chocolope and secret sour


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2013)

Hell Yeah....


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 9, 2013)

That number 2 is exactly what Hamster has, identical in looks. You getting a lemony smell?


----------



## Ruffy (Feb 9, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 10, 2013)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> That number 2 is exactly what Hamster has, identical in looks. You getting a lemony smell?


 
Thanks for all the comments guys...   Yes NC she has a lil lemony smell but not overpowering...   honestly these 3 lemon skunks smell less then anything else they are in the tent with....


----------



## cubby (Feb 10, 2013)

Lookin' sweet JAAM, congrats.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice job. I Flowered with T5s and had very nice buds.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 10, 2013)

WoW JAAM, very nice with any light source but a stellar job with the 
T5's.


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 9, 2013)

Your skunk is just awesome..i was like "what the...."..got any pics of the plant itself??


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 12, 2013)

MJ20 said:
			
		

> Your skunk is just awesome..i was like "what the...."..got any pics of the plant itself??


 
I have a few about ready for the flip in bout a week...   will try and get you some pics of them before the flip... :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2013)

You grow and take pictures equally wonderful.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 13, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rosebud again.

thanks Rosie....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey guys just a few pics I snapped tonite...  :vap_smiley: 

View attachment DSC_0003.JPG


View attachment DSC_0020.JPG


View attachment DSC_0022.JPG


View attachment DSC_0042.JPG


----------



## MR1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Lemony goodness, I liked the GHS Lemon Skunk I grew, very nice man.


----------



## Locked (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah boi...looks hella yummy. I love Lemon Skunk


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 4, 2014)

thanks guys...  :48:


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 5, 2014)

Beautiful work jaam, I'm looking forward to getting some DNA genetics at the cup. Skunk is missing from my stable too


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice JAAM! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kingsransome (Dec 6, 2014)

very nice job you have been a very busy ant id say lol


----------



## bozzo420 (Dec 6, 2014)

your pictures made my morning brighter  JAAM    :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 6, 2014)

First of all, I want to sit in the middle of those plants, then I would like to smoke some of that lemony goodness. You do it right Jaam.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 6, 2014)

thanks again for the comments... :48: these ladies should be done in a week or so and ill def take some havest pics...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice Grow. I love DNA Genetics


----------



## THCmagnet (Feb 27, 2015)

this thread turns me on more than porn..


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 6, 2015)

WOW ! these are really amazing pictures. Love these photographs.


----------



## giggy (Jul 13, 2015)

nice buds, i was gifted two dna florida lemons which is half lemon skunk. i hope they turn out at least half as good as yours did.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 14, 2015)

giggy said:


> nice buds, i was gifted two dna florida lemons which is half lemon skunk. i hope they turn out at least half as good as yours did.


 
I saw that cross and it def caught my interest...   you gonna run them soon??  would luv to see them before dropping the coin on them....  :48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks super dank!


----------



## giggy (Jul 22, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> I saw that cross and it def caught my interest...   you gonna run them soon??  would luv to see them before dropping the coin on them....  :48:


i plan to run one as a mom in my new setup. so here's hoping, but it will be later in the season. i got some outdoor plants at the moment.


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 28, 2015)

Lemon Skunk is perfect for providing a nudge toward being active.


----------



## Johnny5968 (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks very tasty!


----------

